# New guy here...



## Japes21 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey fellas, I just found this site when googling info on a kit. I like the looks of things here so I decided to join. I am a long time modeler who has been frequenting "other" modeling sites for years and I am always looking for new places to exchange ideas with like minded folks. I can't wait to jump right in.... BTW, is there a way to upload a custom avatar? I tried the suggested methods but found that my only options are to not have an avatar or pick a preloaded one. Anyway I hope to learn some things here and maybe I can help others as well.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you mean the avatar or siggy? If you want to set your avatar ( the small picture at the right top corner of your post ) go to your personal settings. There you will find the proper option. The size of the pic must be of 100x100 pixels in maximum.

Oh sorry... welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Joe, from the third sanest guy in Post #4.

Geo


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 20, 2014)

hello and welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, good.....a reason to drink, not that I actually need one....look, medication time!




















(Welcome to the forum btw....)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the loony bin Joe! Looking forward to your builds.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome from England. Please deposit your stash of bacon with Jan at reception .... you'll find him under the reception desk. And by the way, he only understands Swettish. English, and other languages, make little sense to him.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)

Leaving Jan and Bacon tête-à-tête is something like allowing a fox to move into a chickenhouse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England. Please deposit your stash of bacon with Jan at reception .... you'll find him under the reception desk. And by the way, he only understands Swettish. English, and other languages, make little sense to him.



Don't you mean, makes sense to me, but....next to no sense to you ladi....gentlemen?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Aye, something like that !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

Hmmm though, modeling site? Not sure if I like the perception that this is first a modeling site, and 2nd a historical research site. Hmmm...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome and Bacon

I'm sure you'll find us friendly (just don't mention some things to some members)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Hmmm though, modeling site? Not sure if I like the perception that this is first a modeling site, and 2nd a historical research site. Hmmm...



I agree. It happens to be a place with many very knowledgeable members, some being pilots or aircrew, active or retired, and some of whom also happen to be modellers, as an extension to their aviation interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 20, 2014)

A big welcome Joe from that little island way, way down south and west of you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Joe!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm, Joe eh? Sounds like an alias, we need to be wary. We need to assign some to keep tabs on this one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2014)

The last one, that we assigned to keep tabs on a newbie, disappeared without trace, remember?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2014)

No.............................................................................I don't. You guys need to keep in the loop.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2014)

Wasn't that the guy who needed a color pic of something? heh heh

Welcome to the nut house, Joe.......if that's really your name.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Would this be G. I. Joe btw?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome aboard Joe!


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to the site. While it has a modeling section, this is an all around good site with more information and photos than one can digest in two lifetimes. The people are wonderful too. Just don't as for color references to invisible items.


----------



## Japes21 (Dec 22, 2014)

No offense intended regarding using the term "modeling site". Obviously this site has the best of both worlds in that it has historical information AND a modeling section. I am a WWII aviation enthusiast who happens to be a modeler. I like the use of the word insanity in some of your warm greetings as I may be a marble or two shy of a full bag...

Regards,
Joe (real name)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2014)

Japes21 said:


> No offense intended regarding using the term "modeling site". Obviously this site has the best of both worlds in that it has historical information AND a modeling section. I am a WWII aviation enthusiast who happens to be a modeler. I like the use of the word insanity in some of your warm greetings as I may be a marble or two shy of a full bag...
> 
> Regards,
> Joe (real name)



No offense was taken, I was just making a general thought. You are welcome here regardless of your reasons. This site has the best of both worlds.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2014)

Well heck, they even got *ME* moddeling. Even did two stukas a couple of years ago.

Welcome Joe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

